# Little demo at camp



## thesandman (May 6, 2008)

This was performed at our annual summer camp a few years ago.  We were a little shaky as that we only had a few hours to teach the demo to everyone.  I'm the guy in the black top and the rest are all 1st degree black belts.  

We did it to entertain the kids.  Was fun.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that clip.
I like the dark lighting.
It is nice to see something a little different once in a while


----------



## terryl965 (May 6, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> Thanks for sharing that clip.
> I like the dark lighting.
> It is nice to see something a little different once in a while


 

I would agree


----------



## thesandman (May 6, 2008)

I appreciate that. We were going for fun and exciting to entertain the kids.  One of the traditions of our camps (unspoken but there) is that a few groups conspire to create demos during camp to show off on the last night.  As that our camps are only 5 days long, with 3 workouts per day each 3 hours long, it doesn't leave alot of time for demo practice.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 7, 2008)

They did well and should have been congradulated for the good job


----------

